# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة الحادية عشرة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

جريمة اختلاس المال العام في صورته المشددة


نصت على هذه الصورة المشددة من اختلاس المال العام نظام وظائف مباشرة الأموال العامة (المادة التاسعة) بقولها "استثناء من أحكام المرسوم رقم 43 وتاريخ 29/11/1377 هـ يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات أو بغرامة لا تزيد على مائة ألف ريال أو بكليهما معا، كل موظف يشمله هذا النظام ويثبت ارتكابه لجرم الاختلاس أو التبديد أو التصرف بغير وجه شرعي في أموال الدولة العامة أو الأعيان أو الطوابع أو الأوراق ذات القيمة المسلمة إليه، كا يعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من اشترك أو تواطأ معه على ارتكاب إحدى تلك الجرائم، سواء كان موظفا أو غير موظف ...".

أولاً:الشروط المفترضة في الجريمة

تتفق تلك الجريمة مع جريمة الاختلاس غير المشددة في أن المال هو مال عام ولكن هناك اختلاف في صفة الفاعل. فالفاعل في تلك الجريمة هم طائفة معينة من الموظفين ارتأى المشرع في المملكة تشديد العقاب إذا اختلسوا من المال العام الذي هو في حيازتهم بسبب وظيفتهم لأنهم مكلفون بحفظ الأموال.
وتضم تلك الطائفة التالي:
1- أمناء الصناديق 
وتضم تلك الطائفة من الموظفين هؤلاء الذين يقومون بتحصيل الضرائب والرسوم وقبض المال باسم الخزينة.
2- مأمورو الصرف:
وتضم تلك الطائفة من يختص باستلام نقود الدولة مثل مأمور الصرف .
3- محصلو الأموال العامة:
وهم الجباة والمحصلون المكلفون بتحصيل أموال باسم الدولة ولحسابها وتوريدها للخزينة العامة. 
4- أمناء ومأمورو المستودعات:
وتضم تلك الطائفة من يختص بالمحافظة على أموال الدولة مثل أمناء المخازن أو أمناء المستودعات.

ثانياً: أركان الجريمة
تتشكل تلك الجريمة المشددة من صفة في الفاعل وصفة المال، وركن مادي وركن معنوي، وهناك العقوبة المقررة.

الركن المادي:

لا يختلف الركن المادي في تلك الجريمة عن جريمة الاختلاس المشدد؛ فهو الاختلاس أو التبديد.ويقصد بالاختلاس نفس مفهوم الاختلاس في جريمة الاختلاس غير المشدد أي تغيير النية لدى الأمين. ويقصد بالتبديد التصرف في المال تصرفا قانونيا كالبيع مثلا أو تصرفا ماديا كالإتلاف.

الركن المعنوي:

لا يختلف الركن المعنوي في الاختلاس المشدد عن الاختلاس غير المشدد فهو يقوم على القصد الجنائي العام والقصد الحنائي الخاص.

ثالثاً: العقوبة

العقوبة الأصلية هي السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على مائة ألف ريال أو بكليهما معا. فالعقوبة أشد من ناحية إمكانية الجمع بين العقوبتين ومن ناحية الحد الأدنى للغرامة.
بالإضافة إلى السجن والغرامة تطبق المحكمة عقوبة العزل ، ويحكم بالرد وبالتعويض على ما سبق بيانه.

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة يا دكتورة شيماء

----------

